# Key West, Florida Charter Advice



## caimalia (Mar 18, 2019)

Hello friends! I am looking to charter a boat for a larger group of people for only one day to have some fun in the Keys and I've had some luck asking for advice in this forum in the past. Do you have any good companies or people that you know who do this sort of thing?
Thank you so much for reading!


----------



## midwesterner (Dec 14, 2015)

I chartered with this guy. He has a variety of boats. He was pretty good to work with.









Sailing The Keys Sailboat Rental | Bareboat Charter Florida


Enjoy day private bareboat charters, sailing classes and sailboat rentals with just you and your spouse or friends At Florida Keys Sailing.




sailfloridakeys.com





The best thing is that he is in Marathon and not Key West. I advise against going to Key west. It is large, crowded, commercial, touristy, and expensive, and fifty miles farther down the highway, than Marathon.

Sail Florida Keys is on the north (Gulf) side of the island but he is close to the bridge where you can sail under to get to the Pacific side. No, I mean the Atlantic side.


----------



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

midwesterner said:


> I chartered with this guy. He has a variety of boats. He was pretty good to work with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pacific side? I think you got your oceans mixed up....


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

cb32863 said:


> Pacific side? I think you got your oceans mixed up....


You just need to find the good stuff


----------



## midwesterner (Dec 14, 2015)

Yes, if you eat the right mushrooms, you can be on both coasts at once. ;-)


----------



## midwesterner (Dec 14, 2015)

cb32863 said:


> Pacific side? I think you got your oceans mixed up....


Oooops, thanks I'll fix it.


----------

